# Cat Doesn't Drink Water After Switching to Wet Food



## ilvny (Oct 13, 2011)

My family and I recently started giving my cat wet food since dry food made her vomit. Since giving her the wet food, she does not drink from her water bowl. Is it because there's water in the wet food?


----------



## Mew (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a newbie at nutrition, but I haven't noticed my cat drink water either when eating wet food. I read somewhere that animals they would eat in the wild have 70% body water and wet food is 76 or 78% body water. I would not worry about it too much but make sure water is supplied and fresh.


----------



## Mew (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh, I wanted to add: Dry food, per that source, has only 10% water. Makes more sense now, huh


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Cats have a slow thirst mechanism and don't drink much in general without encouragement. Wet food has a higher moisture content to keep them hydrated. I even water down the wet food.


----------



## Ripley (Jul 7, 2011)

Ripley is on wet and dry food and usually only drinks after nibbling at the dry stuff. Warmer weather also has her going to the water bowl but the rest of the time she doesn't drink. Although she does have a tendency to sit in the shower so she might get some water then.

Nothing to worry about- wet food is giving the kitty the fluids they need for the most part. Just keep the water bowl out and full of clean H20


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Princess Gatita eats mostly raw and wet, hardly any kibble, and she never drinks water. When she was a stray and ate only kibble, she'd drink lots. I anyway put a bowl of fresh water in her room every day just in case she feels like. I only once saw her take a sip from it, though.

To make my strays drink more (because they only eat dry food), I make chicken soup (with the bones of the chicken wings that I feed them twice a month, which I store in the freezer). They like it so much that they drink lots without realizing. The meat that wouldn't come off raw, comes off into the soup easily, so they love the warm stock with the bits of chicken in winter.


----------



## Church's Mum (Jan 6, 2011)

My cats don't drink water at all since they were switched over to raw. I wouldn't worry about it at all, but you can definitely add a bit of extra water to the canned food (I do with raw meals), and make sure their water bowl is clean with fresh water daily JUST IN CASE.


----------

